# Things that Make You Go Huh??



## Ankit Dabda (Feb 24, 2009)

The condition of some of the roads of my city when i am driing my bike on them.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Japanese ice cream flavors. 101 Frightening Ice Cream Flavors From Around The World : Who Sucks
Seriously, wtf?


----------



## jade (Mar 2, 2009)

Quantum physics and people attempting to explain it to me is a gigantic insomnia-inducing "huh?!" ; ;
*Large diet carbonated beverages.
*Stock photos that have fake diversity in it or overly smiling and cheerful people.. XD


----------



## chu (Mar 2, 2009)

the library categorizing system. it's just messed up:crying:,
and random popculture references


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

DOn't worry chu. I'm working on revolutionising the library classification system.


----------



## chu (Mar 2, 2009)

if i hear your new system is ordered by date published for sadistic value.....
:crying:


----------



## Bella (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr. Icke? Have we been watching too many conspiracy theory vids on Youtube lately? I find sociological explanations more valid. lol





 "He bite me in my vagina.." This seriously is scripted.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

chu said:


> if i hear your new system is ordered by date published for sadistic value.....
> :crying:


*I'm working on making the library a digital vending machine.*


----------



## arikins (Apr 13, 2009)

All the dating rules you have to follow like waiting till the right time to tell someone you like them its loik i am pretty sure they like me so why not? rawr..
Thank Gawd fur good friends who teach you how not to scare the humans :crazy:


----------



## Sugarfix (Apr 16, 2009)

People who didn't learn to cook beyond toast & Kraft Dinner , could be because I am slightly food obsessed.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Math definitely makes me go "Huh?" at times. Sometimes it's just plain confusing! Another thing that makes me go "Huh?" is sensibility. I don't see the appeal of it. Another thing that makes me go "Huh?" is hypocrisy. I don't understand how someone could have high standards for others and not live up to those standards themselves.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

something like this will definitely make me go huh










i mean, huh???


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Nothing! I'm Canadian. I say "eh??"! :tongue:


----------

